# Is my goat going into early labor, or is it something else?



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 28, 2014)

One of my pregnant ND does has been panting for the last 20-30 minutes, and keeps bleating.  She's about two weeks out from her due date, but her udder has been filled for over a week and the nipples are long enough they almost look like another goat has been sucking them (although I haven't seen that).  

She's got her 'winter fluffy' on and she didn't want to hold still, so hopefully you can see it well enough in the picture below.  



 
The teats don't seem any hotter than usual.  She is a first freshener.  I don't see any other signs of labor.  Any thoughts?  Goat vets aren't an option where we're at this time of day.  I only know of one vet in the area that sees goats and not after hours. Thanks!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you checked for her ligaments?  That's a good indicator of whether she's in labor.  When they're completely gone, she going to kid within 24 hours. Here's a link to see how to do that.  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks!  We think she must of just been having contractions or something - she was just much more vocal than any of our others does have been, and the excessive panting had me a bit concerned.  Less than an hour after I posted, she was perfectly fine and running around the goat yard again.  No other issues since then.


----------

